# Audi TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

New generation TT RS Render.

I would "not" be surpriced to see the next TT RS look like this, i don't expect a wide body like the TT quattro Sport Concept had.

The new RS3 will debut 2015, so i think de TT RS will be out urly 2017. 
The TT RS will be available again with 2.5TFSI engine and 400+ hp according to rumours with most likely a manual gearbox option.
Rumour had it that the new 8S TT-S would be S-tronic only, but it is not, there is also a 6-speed manual gearbox available.
So, i expect the same for the TT RS, but on the other hand it could be S-Tronic only.
The TT RS will have a reworked 2.5TFSI engine with a upgraded turbo compare to the RS3.

Personally i would like to see the 2.5 TFSI engine in a much better chassis then the average MQB platform.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

Needs better wheels, color and plate delete. TTRS will be a few more years though.

www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA/


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

:thumbup:
That looks awesome!
Hope it looks like that… Hopefully in a manual too!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

RS3 vs TTRS will be a hard choice for me. Hopefully one comes with a manual which will make my decision easier .


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Do you mean a RS show debut or sale in USA?*



R5T said:


> Apperently the new RS3 will debut later this year, so i think de TT RS will be out urly next year.


USA dealers are telling me they won't have the standard and S Mk 3 coupes in their showroom until next summer. I've seen no delivery dates speculated on roadsTTer or the RS, but will certainly be later than the coupe


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> USA dealers are telling me they won't have the standard and S Mk 3 coupes in their showroom until next summer. I've seen no delivery dates speculated on roadsTTer or the RS, but will certainly be later than the coupe


I wouldn't expect the mk3 RS in the US until 2019.


----------



## visual007 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Ttrs 2016*

I'm hoping I can pick up the TTRS by the summer of 2016. The wait is pain full....... It would be nice to have some kind of leak as to the expected HP (especially when audi has a 2.0 cranking 420 HP).


----------



## visual007 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hopefully another leak will yield a number at or above 315 KW....


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I wouldn't expect the mk3 RS in the US until 2019.


Probably 2018 at the earliest


----------



## visual007 (Nov 25, 2013)

dogdrive said:


> Probably 2018 at the earliest


I expect to see the RS in my garage at the end of 2016 at the latest!!!!! I am impatiently waiting...........


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

thx R5T
for this interesting Topic.

i've just read this, finidng very complete
(for actual status of knowledge of project TTmk3)

do someone have additional technical details of TT-RS mk3 ???

the 5-zylinder is assured,
or they are thinking to use 4-zyl for TTRS ???

thx all for support


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R-power said:


> thx R5T
> for this interesting Topic.
> 
> i've just read this, finidng very complete
> ...


- 5-cylinder seems fairly certain based on statements from Audi and the appearance of an RS3 mule at the Ring with a 5-cylinder.
- I highly doubt it will be offered with a manual transmission anywhere given the rest of the RS model range and how few manual mk2s they sold in Europe once DSG was available.
- Probably 400hp or less given the marketing requirements to keep the TTRS segmented below the R8 which is slated to continue with a ~440hp V8.
- My guess is 2016 launch with 2017 availability in the US given past launches for the mk2 and other Audi models.


----------



## eastbayrae (Sep 2, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the US usually gets the RS models at the end of their life cycle.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Thx u all for replies.
Imho also only 380hp can be really more than i need...
Unfortunately since 2011 in italy we have an heavy extra.taxation over 250hp not regarding the value of the car.
Actually i'm paying an additional 1300e each year for ttrs 340cv....
All of us in italy are hoping that government will cancel this law....
But i think all of you known italian poor status....
Thx and ciao


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Interesting article for those who speak Italian in the latest issue of Car Italia. History of the TT and story about the upcoming versions. The 420 version looks pretty hot but so does the a3 clubsport Quattro. 525hp


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

According to this there wont be a ttrs in the states until 2017 http://www.topspeed.com/cars/audi-tt-rs/ke3038.html


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

At least 3 more years before the mk3 RS is launched so figure 4 for availability in the US which puts it at deliveries probably late 2018 as a MY2019 car.

http://www.caradisiac.com/L-Audi-TT...lindres-et-le-Roadster-sera-a-Paris-97331.htm


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Just found this.
Could be real? 
New ttrs in europe in 2017 ???

I hope not....

http://www.audisport.ch/dossiers/reportages/les-rumeurs/641-tt-rs-5-cylindres.html


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Everyone is saying 3 years after the TT debuts, so we're looking at Spring 2017.

I would like for it to be sooner, but we'll see.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

3 years from tt debut seems to me commercial insane and crazy.
Engine and gearshift are ready.
The remaining comes from tt mk3.
Why do they wait.
A lot of years after ttrs mk2....
It is always better to reduce time to market and do not let a segment or a model unavailable....


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope dear R5T.
I hope.
I'm only afraid about pricand foolish italian taxes at that time.
There is no limit to the worst.... ahahah

Thx and ciao


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, as you're in Italy, you could possibly see it sooner. But the last RS was 3 years after the TTS which is where that rumor is coming from.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

R-power said:


> 3 years from tt debut seems to me commercial insane and crazy.
> Engine and gearshift are ready.
> The remaining comes from tt mk3.
> Why do they wait.
> ...


It's not that crazy. Look how long Audi took with the new A3/S3 from prototype, debut, and finally to release.

The RS line typically does not come out with the A/S line. It's usually reserved for the last 2 years of the specific chassis.

We should know more about the RS at the Paris auto show (from the rumors I've seen).


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes but some years ago
Audi says.
Rs is tradition for audi.
"Only manual gearshift. Never automatic"....

But I do not want to bore you all.
I only hope they will reduce the gap.
Actually i like my funfzylinder and i hope they will start sales in one year (more less).

I'll wait news from paris auto show


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

R5T said:


> 3th model concept


:facepalm:


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

R-power said:


> Yes but some years ago
> Audi says.
> Rs is tradition for audi.
> "Only manual gearshift. Never automatic"....


That's no longer true with the release of the RS5 and RS7.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Pretarion said:


> :facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

cyberpmg said:


> That's no longer true with the release of the RS5 and RS7.


It was barely ever true. The only RS models with a manual were the RS2, B5, B7 and TT. The C5, C6, C7 RS6 were autos, B8 RS4, RS5 were DSG, RS3 was DSG and RS7 is auto.

Note that no RS model after the TT came with a manual. The RS3 never had a manual and TT RS manual sales tanked once the DSG was available.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

R5T said:


> I think the TT RS will be available again with a manual gearbox.
> The rumour was that the new 8S TT-S would be S-tronic only, but it is not, there is also a 6-speed manual available.
> So, i expect the same for the TT RS.


The new TTS will be DSG only in the States.


----------



## 308tr6 (Sep 23, 2013)

Just a lurker trying to keep a good thread going, and fishing for any recent news on the TTS and TTRS coming to the USA. I was actively looking for a TT RS and still would jump at the right deal, but now just have my sights on the 2015(or is it 2016) TTS. (yes I am picky)

So....trying to pacify myself with any tidbits as of late if anyone would care to share (make something up if you have to, I am desperate....ha!)
Cheers


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

CAR mag [UK] in the article about the Audi TT420 CLub Sport are quite definite about "the 2016 456HP TTRS" and "not to mention the proposed 500HP TTRS Plus"
This would be great news indeed if it were true.Does anyone here more experienced know if this is true or just pure speculation? Might tempt me to wait and not shell out $13K for APR Stage 3 !!
Mac


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I'd think all the issues people have had with stage 3 would keep you from shelling out > $13k


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'd think all the issues people have had with stage 3 would keep you from shelling out > $13k


What issues? I thought it had just recently come to market from APR and possibly there will be some teething issues.
I was just hoping that if we get more HP from the factory we will not be going aftermarket
Mac


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

madmac48 said:


> What issues? I thought it had just recently come to market from APR and possibly there will be some teething issues.
> I was just hoping that if we get more HP from the factory we will not be going aftermarket
> Mac


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7072671-major-issue-with-my-car-I-need-help-from-APR

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6994446-TTRS-stage-3-High-rpm-problem

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ce-me-facts-requested&p=86200767#post86200767

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/35991.phtml

There was another on quattroworld too but I can't find the link now. Marty has had several issues with his car. The only people I've seen posting without issues are the APR development cars. YMMV but it's a huge amount of money (read up on it, much more than $13k installed) and doesn't seem like a properly sorted out kit.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

R-power said:


> Yes but some years ago
> Audi says.
> Rs is tradition for audi.
> "Only manual gearshift. Never automatic"....
> ...



yeah... thats what Porsche said about the GT3, which is more hardcore.

I really hope they dont add that extra half scoop like the in first render on this thread... looks like an afterthought....

In 3 years the R8 should have a revision, the R8 V10 will still be king but I would be surprised to see *425 hp / 425 TQ*... which could hit close to 500hp reliably since Audi /VW liek to de tune... So yeah APR Stage 2 could probably hit 500 hp with no change to turbo. 

The big thing I'm excited about is to see a DSG model on our side of the pond and how well the new car will handle based on early reviews of the TTS and its more neutral handling.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

YYC Dubber said:


> yeah... thats what Porsche said about the GT3, which is more hardcore.
> 
> I really hope they dont add that extra half scoop like the in first render on this thread... looks like an afterthought....
> 
> ...


Well I am thrilled about the new RS3 as the TTRS could be closer than we think.However I have a couple of issues.
1.The Piddly power increase! why not a straight 380 hp then a nice round 400 hp for the Plus??:
2.The Alcantara on the wheel is the WRONG WAY ,it should be on the lateral gripping parts,so you get better grip and it is warmer in winter! My C63 Power Pack had it that way and I did not need a heated wheel even here in the Canadian Arctic.
Mac


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't know why people were expecting such a large power increase.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I don't know why people were expecting such a large power increase.


1. Q.What is better than power?
A. MORE power!
2.Q.What is the addict's drug of choice?
A. MORE!!
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


>


Boy Oh Boy,
Looking at this rendering makes me forget about the C4GTS and think about $ in the bank ,or maybe buy 2
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> I would be surpriced to see the next TT RS look like this, i expect a very weak extraction of it.


Sadly yes I agree it will not be as extreme,but still with 20" matte black OEM or aftermarket wheels and Suzuka grey [again] it will be close enough to tempt me,or rather very difficult to justify anything else,I mean name me another 4WD 2+2 sports coupe of quality and prestige with 0-60 time <4 sec and <$80G or even $100G
Mac


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

sweet render. needs more aggressive. I agree the RS should have more to differentiate itself from the main line models. From what I could tell my TTS has the exact same interior as my TTRS has. Well awesome it has a great engine and all, but if not for the tuning potential of the car it would not really make sense vs TTS


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

My fingers are crossed that the next TT-RS would have wider fenders like the TT Quattro Sport 420 :beer::beer:


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

My big wing will fit on new mk3.
Concerning rear wing i do not need anything from "mother.audi"....
Ahahaha

Need only a terrific discount on new mk3.ttrs......


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

R5T said:


> I would not count on it.


One can only hope...


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*More than a rumor*

"TT RS will make his debut late 2016, if rumours are correct"

The latest edition of Quattro Quarterly says late 2016 which I assume will be a 2017 model. I'm also assuming only a coupe. Still no word on if or when a roadster version of the TTS or TTRS will be sold in the US.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Thx R5T.
This time i suppose thst plate number is not KW....
Isn't it???


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It's very quiet around the new TT RS.
Last old body style mule has been seen August 2014, after that nothing.
It was to be expected to see a new body style TT RS mule doing winter tests in Zweden last winter, but nothing so far.
Winter tests are mostly done in the winter 3/4 year before a car show introduction, and after that Nordschleife tests a 1/4 year for a car show introduction.
So based on that i would say the TT RS is at leased 1.5 Year away before introduction, so autumn 2016 at the earliest IMHO for a car show introduction and first 1/4 2017 in the showroom. 

And based on that the question would be: "Will it have been facelifted by then".


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> It's very quiet around the new TT RS.
> Last old body style mule has been seen August 2014, after that nothing.
> It was to be expected to see a new body style TT RS mule doing winter tests in Zweden last winter, but nothing so far.
> Winter tests are mostly done in the winter 3/4 year before a car show introduction, and after that Nordschleife tests a 1/4 year for a car show introduction.
> ...


I was lurking for a while as i have become interested in the new 911,and have given up thoughts of a TTRS,mainly as I can't stand the understeer.Do agree things have been very quiet.
A whole troupe of 911's were here a few weeks ago for cold weather testing.Sadly I did not see or hear them in motion,they were all covered up in the Hotel car Park beside my office.If I can stretch to a new 911C4 I think it must be for me my "bucket list" choice
Mac


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Is the TTRS really nose heavy? With good tires and a competition controller I never felt understeer in the R, so I'm surprised the TTRS, with such a more advanced setup, would have pushing problems.

Also the Haldex remapping on the new car is supposed to be very aggressive. People have said the TTS could be steered with the throttle, and the new RS is supposed to be even more aggressive than that.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

jsausley said:


> Is the TTRS really nose heavy? With good tires and a competition controller I never felt understeer in the R, so I'm surprised the TTRS, with such a more advanced setup, would have pushing problems.
> 
> Also the Haldex remapping on the new car is supposed to be very aggressive. People have said the TTS could be steered with the throttle, and the new RS is supposed to be even more aggressive than that.


True the new car may be better.When I was down south earlier returning from business and vacation I drove a Cayman S PDK and it was a "night and day' experience for me,totally deserves its accolades,but a bit too small and I need occasional back seats [so sadly a GT3 is out] C4GTS hopefully a good choice in a couple of years,or a 911.2 4S which will be turbo.By what you are saying the new TTRS may be arriving in Fall 2017 when I am ready to make the move,so worth a drive at less money,but I am not hopeful.
Mac


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

jsausley said:


> Is the TTRS really nose heavy? With good tires and a competition controller I never felt understeer in the R, so I'm surprised the TTRS, with such a more advanced setup, would have pushing problems.
> 
> Also the Haldex remapping on the new car is supposed to be very aggressive. People have said the TTS could be steered with the throttle, and the new RS is supposed to be even more aggressive than that.




Not when properly set up. 
Bone stock.. yes I did detect more push than I would have wanted. With a rear anti roll bar and proper rubber I can rotate it fairly easily. With proper suspension geometry setup I would think even better.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

On my ttrs s.tronic
I ve placed
Hpp
Rear sway bar soft tuned
Front antilift
Front wheel is 10.5kg less each (362 discs, forged oz, 235ps.cup2)
And rear 9.5kg less less (discs, oz and cup2)
This if compared with oem car.
I do not feel so much understeer.
Obviously:
- You must learn and force to drive minimising it
- You'll never reach m3e36 natural oversteer.
But i love my ttrs handling a lot.

Also laptime confirm it in many places.....

R5T
A courtesy. 
Do you have also same weight of the tts 8j engine.
Just to have a omogeneous comparison. 
Thx for support.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

R5T
Thx for info and precious .link.
Hope to have.small price.... 
Hope


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

What good news if it is true,but these journalists are ignorant of the facts,there are several instrumented tests of RS3 and TTRS of 0-60 [or 0-100kph] less than 4 seconds,C&D got 3.6 for the DSG box in a TTRS+,so calculating a 30kw increase [400hp] the time should drop to 3,24 sec to 60 ! Haven't timed my APR Stage II but it feels in that range,faster than my C63 and a Cayman S I drove.
It will be very revealing to se a TTRS vs GT4 match up,but as we all know straight line acceleration is not everything,even if you have the bragging rights.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Personally i would like to see the 2.5 TFSI engine in a much better chassis then the average MQB platform.


Can we hope for the real thing again? the ur Quattro? After so much hype over the years and a few examples [I was at FF Show 2013]
What are you thinking then if not MGB? something bespoke?
Mac


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Yet another render. From TopSpeed.com, inspired by the RS3:


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

@R5T

There are already true info about "R5-quattro"?? 
Thx


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

R-power said:


> @R5T
> 
> There are already true info about "R5-quattro"??
> Thx


Nope, smaller mid-engined car has been put on a shelf, instead the TT RS will move upmarket, in the space of a former R8 V8 engine model. (new R8 is V10 engine only)


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

R5T said:


> Nope, smaller mid-engined car has been put on a shelf, instead the TT RS will move upmarket, in the space of a former R8 V8 engine model. (new R8 is V10 engine only)


Up market in price? amenities? performance? I thought it would still showcase the current mill, albeit massaged a bit to reach 400 hp? No?


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

[QUOT

The TT RS would move up in price (most likely starting at € 55.000-60.000) and in performance (400+ hp)
[/QUOTE]

That's quite a jump in price in U.S. dollars. It's a shame we probably won't see it until at least '17, here in the States.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

R5T said:


> The future of VAG will change a lot IMHO with the exit of Ferdinand Piëch at VAG.
> A lot of Models, Engines and Makes are not doing so well, VAG is not very cost effective as it should be.
> A lot of Models, Engines and Makes are overlapping each other and are in each other way.
> 
> ...


It was already announced that the next TTRS will be a 5-cylinder and marked at 407 HP. It makes sense, because the RS3 is putting out 396 I believe.

It is a little bit crazy that the R420 will be 420 HP out of a 4-pot. I don't expect the 5-cylinder to stay around long, for sure, with the 4-pot putting out those numbers.

What I don't understand is why they don't rework the 2.5TFSI to work in a longitudinal setup in the S4/S5, with a bumped tune to take it up around the 435 HP mark. It would easily trounce all BMWs at that price point.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nin Din Din said:


> [QUOT
> 
> The TT RS would move up in price (most likely starting at € 55.000-60.000) and in performance (400+ hp)


That's quite a jump in price in U.S. dollars. It's a shame we probably won't see it until at least '17, here in the States.[/QUOTE]
Well in Canada it was $67700 base price,when my C63 was C$63500.
In UK the C63 was quite a bit more than the TTRS+,I once asked an Audi salesman to explain this and he didn't only know nothing about it,he had no idea what I was talking about!
Like the MB salesman who denied the new CLS63'S' was 4Matic then had to eat his words.[Lone Star,Calgary]
I don't mind if it is C$80,000 if it has enough HP and doesn't understeer,but sadly it is not a Porsche and that is what I am inclined to,await the new updates.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi TT RS "Pur Sang".


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Audi TT RS "Pur Sang".


Seems a bit slow for 600hp when a TTS does 0-60 in 2.5.I sure would love to see it in the metal in my dealer,but it will be as hard to get as a GT3RS,if they do make it.I wait patiently
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> I really hope we will see these wide body design elements back in the production TT RS with a 325kW (442 ps) 2.5 TFSI engine.
> It looks so much better then the wide round wheel arches.


Boy Oh Boy YesThis really looks the business and will be a lot less than a GT3Oh the joy of waiting and speculation
Off on a 5000km road trip tomorrow
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Video: Audi TT RS testing on Nordschleife.* (With 8S and 8J mules)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e4si4dBH3M


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Dear R5T
You're always fantastic.
2 questions:
- Do you think AUDI will sell in europe in 2016 or 2017?
- Big turbo 5zyl and near 410cv are confirmed rumors or still "top secret" and the risk of "only 4zyl"??
Thx and ciao

<< inviato da R-power using Z3c via tOpatalk >>


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Difficult to say, 2016 or 2017.
Normally it take another half year when a car is tested on the Nordschleife in production body/trim with Audi, but this is still a TT-S mule with 2.5 TFSI engine in it.
Also there has not yet been any winter testing with the production body/trim TT RS, so that would be planned for coming winter, after that it's Nordschleife testing again with production body/trim.

So based on this i would say, carshow introduction, most likely "Paris 2016" and in the showroom first trimester 2017.

Power for the upcoming TT RS will be below the 400 hp mark. (280 kW)


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fined said:


> Not when properly set up.
> Bone stock.. yes I did detect more push than I would have wanted. With a rear anti roll bar and proper rubber I can rotate it fairly easily. With proper suspension geometry setup I would think even better.


What R do you mean? Cayman? Golf? there is no Audi R.
I have had a summer with my car now and like it much better as there is more grip and the Haldex really digs in at the back,but in snow and ice with less grip it definitely understeers,as does my son's Golf R.
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Difficult to say, 2016 or 2017.
> Normally it take another half year when a car is tested on the Nordschleife in production body/trim with Audi, but this is still a TT-S mule with 2.5 TFSI engine in it.
> Also there has not yet been any winter testing with the production body/trim TT RS, so that would be planned for coming winter, after that it's Nordschleife testing again with production body/trim.
> 
> ...


Boy this is a slow forum [compared to others I have been on] .WHy are we less enthusiastic? or I am not on the right forum? Is there a dedicated RS forum?
The AMG PL was hopping,so was the GT4 forum,and the new Focus RS forum is a hive of activity.
As to the TTRS,we wait hopefully,and for more power.
Currently if we calculate it will be the same weight with 380BHP this gives a Kg/HP of 3.73 and a BHP/Tonne of 267.Note that the Kg/HP figure is a very good indication of 0-60mph time,calculate it on anything and it is usually close,with some variation for gearing etc.My apologies to those purists who object to me mixing Imperial and Metric:laugh:
In comparison,the New 9114S PDK is Kg/HP 3.59 and BHP/Tonne 278.So fairly close and the TTRS,though smaller,will be cheaper by $40-50 G and have the versatility of a hatchback.
Then with Stage2,a down pipe and full exhaust for $5G it will be < 3.0 Kg/HP Hmmm:
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Personally i think the TT RS will disappoint.
I think it will be nothing more then a TT-S with different bumpers and a 2.5 TFSI engine.
And most likely way way overpriced.
In my part of the world a TT-S with most options cost already € 85K + :screwy:


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow,you must be in Europe somewhere then,thought you were a Southern neighbour below the 49th.
If i were in UK I would probably be looking for a hot hatch for practicality,maybe an RS3 or Golf R400,as Best Bang for the Buck[Pound,Euro]
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*2016 Audi TT-RS Coupe spied with an aggressive front fascia.*










http://www.worldcarfans.com/1151012...oupe-spied-with-an-aggressive-front/lowphotos


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

I was at nurburg this wend.
I saw her round raeder and manthey garage.
Probably they are waiting the end of green days to test again

<< inviato da R-power using Z3c via tOpatalk >>


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

R-power said:


> *I was at nurburg this wend.*
> I saw her round raeder and manthey garage.
> Probably they are waiting the end of green days to test again
> 
> << inviato da R-power using Z3c via tOpatalk >>


Yep, i saw  the 10th (between 14:00 and 15:00 hour)
Did you do 1 lap. ???


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

If u mean if i've driven the new ttrs test...
Absolutely not obviously.

I was there with friends with my ttrs.
From friday evening to monday evening.
20 laps.
On monday beg afternoon a valid 7.46....

Here new look.
Do you have seen me lapping?
Where u there?











<< inviato da R-power using Z3c via tOpatalk >>


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-tt-rs-2016-erlkoenig-5751268.html


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-tt-rs-2016-erlkoenig-5751268.html


This looks very nice! Surely we will see it before Geneva?
RST,thinking of your comment about price,
In N America we get a good price on cars as we pay a lot less tax,only 5% where I live,not 22% as Germany and 20% in UK,so some cars are affordable where they would not be elsewhere.I have a different "favourite" list for each place according to price.[Canada and UK]
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*2016 Audi TT RS - first spy shots*
*New generation of hardcore coupé could get new aluminium-block five-cylinder engine producing up to 400bh.*

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop/2016-audi-tt-rs-first-spy-shots


----------



## micRoA3 (Dec 25, 2013)

R5T said:


> *2016 Audi TT RS - first spy shots*
> *New generation of hardcore coupé could get new aluminium-block five-cylinder engine producing up to 400bh.*
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop/2016-audi-tt-rs-first-spy-shots


"Regardless of engine, the next TT RS will be four-wheel drive only, although *buyers should have a choice of transmission*, with a dual-clutch automatic gearbox being offered* as an alternative to the standard six-speed manual*." am I reading right????


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

micRoA3 said:


> "Regardless of engine, the next TT RS will be four-wheel drive only, although *buyers should have a choice of transmission*, with a dual-clutch automatic gearbox being offered* as an alternative to the standard six-speed manual*." am I reading right????


Yes you are,but check out my comments I have made in Autocar blog.
I don't see any different engine or a manual.It looks good,the new one,love the wheels,my summer aftermarket wheels are that style but matt black.Pity not more aggressive styling
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The TT RS could look as simple as this.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> The TT RS could look as simple as this.


"My tastes are simple,I like to have the best"
:laugh:


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

fully agree with You, dear R5T.

really i'm thinking to preserve my one TTRS 8j
too many little thinks deeply searched and bought to optimise a little bit a very good "normal not super" car
lot of fascination from actual OEM sound
too much expensive both in selling price than in taxation the new one
not so much kilometers done by my one

i think to keep "ul funf" with me for some years in these setup:
- TTRS mainly pleasant roads and only nordschleife and spa
- twingo year 2000 as everyday cheap and easy car (the only one CLEVER car in my lfe)
- BMW m3e36 trackday use already in use
- and i wanna add in the garage M3e46 as collector with the same target of TTRS

The amount of money IMHO will be the same or also lower than selling my TTRS loosing lots of money and buy new one adding in a few months the same small but useful optimisation.....

this is my actual "state of mind"


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

So far, i'm not convinced the new TT RS will be worth the money, TBH.
It looks like it will just look like a TT-S with different bumpers and of-course the old 2.5 TFSI engine under the bonnet. 
The TT RS should got a wider body and more aggressive look then his lesser siblings, but that would not be the case by the looks of things. :thumbdown:
Let's hope the 4th generation TT (if there will be one) will have much better looking design, and hopefully a much better engine drive-train layout. (preferable longitudinal)


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> So far, i'm not convinced the new TT RS will be worth the money, TBH.
> It looks like it will just look like a TT-S with different bumpers and of-course the old 2.5 TFSI engine under the bonnet.
> The TT RS should got a wider body and more aggressive look then his lesser siblings, but that would not be the case by the looks of things. :thumbdown:
> Let's hope the 4th generation TT (if there will be one) will have much better looking design, and hopefully a much better engine drive-train layout. (preferable longitudinal)


Dear RST, You are a man "after my own heart" in your wishes.Coming from an old Rally background and remembering with great affection the ur Quattro from the 80's.[My wife's cousin in Scotland owns a pristine example] this sounds like a new proper modern ur-Quattro,with a longitudinal engine.My perfect car would be a 2+2 coupe like that ,and the new upgraded engine from the RS6/7 Performance with 605PS would do nicely thank you,in a car no longer than 4800cm.Sadly though this has not materialised even after several teases.[I was at FF Show in 2013] and would be expensive.
Would I buy one if such a thing came?? You bet I would,I would "sell the farm" so to say.:laugh:
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The original first "Audi quattro Concept" with 5 cylinder engine and around 1300 Kg was a hopeful concept.
The quattro Concepts after that where a lot bigger and weigh a hole lot more, and did loose all connection with the light sporty Coupé the first concept was.
Now the rumour say if a new quattro will happen in 2018, it will be A6 MLB EVO based, meaning it will be a very big and heavy car. (BMW 6-serie size and weight) :thumbdown:
The transverse MQB is just a sh**ty floorplan IMHO, MLB is not much better IMHO.
Audi just need to develop a much better floorplan where the longitudinal engine move much more back and develop a different and better quattro system.
Audi is just not living up to there slogan: Vorsprung Durch Technik, because they just not showing it in there present cars, not even by a long shot. 

*They should have put the first quattro concept into production and kill-off the TT, IMHO.*


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahahah.
More or less....
I must keep off the 2015 winter kamo.

My "rocco"-wing is bigger.... 










<< inviato da R-power using Z3c via tOpatalk >>


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Winter Camo can be cool.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

R5T said:


> Winter Camo can be cool.


friend....

you're a bloody bastard....
you know ???!!!!

i hate you so much !!!!!

you succeeded in grouping 2 things I love,
winter kano and that wonderful car !!!

ciao


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> The original first "Audi quattro Concept" with 5 cylinder engine and around 1300 Kg was a hopeful concept.
> The quattro Concepts after that where a lot bigger and weigh a hole lot more, and did loose all connection with the light sporty Coupé the first concept was.
> Now the rumour say if a new quattro will happen in 2018, it will be A6 MLB EVO based, meaning it will be a very big and heavy car. (BMW 6-serie size and weight) :thumbdown:
> The transverse MQB is just a sh**ty floorplan IMHO, MLB is not much better IMHO.
> ...


RST ! Is this sacrilege? kill off the TT?? an Audi Icon.Surely it can co exizst with a new ur Quattro.I am fascinated and intrigued by your comments on platforms.I also totally agree that the first concept was the best,and we got heavier and worse as we went on.I just was browsing on the AMG site [used to own a C63] and the new C63S Coupe is 1800KG:banghead:so it needs all of the 510HP to be as fast as a TTRS.It seems unlikely we can turn the Audi ship around so what do we do?:abandon ship? for what?confused:
Mac


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

the first one UR-QUATTRO 30y concept,
longitudinal 5zyl, target weight 10kg less than GT3rs
W.rohrl signature on the bottom of the door....

I went to fashion fair Villa D'este Como some years ago
to fall in love with it

i shooted photos and i printed and gave to my dealer telling him,
"as soon as they start to test it before producing it, we order one of these but red-imola with white wheels and carboceramic brakes and i start paying a few hundreds euros each month from now to 4th millenium, but I must own one of these......"

then Audi decided to push on other kinds of car.....


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> RST ! Is this sacrilege? kill off the TT?? an Audi Icon.Surely it can co exizst with a new ur Quattro.I am fascinated and intrigued by your comments on platforms.I also totally agree that the first concept was the best,and we got heavier and worse as we went on.I just was browsing on the AMG site [used to own a C63] and the new C63S Coupe is 1800KG:banghead:so it needs all of the 510HP to be as fast as a TTRS.It seems unlikely we can turn the Audi ship around so what do we do?:abandon ship? for what?confused:
> Mac


The Ur-quattro was much more important for the Audi future back in the days then the TT was, the quattro changed Audi's future, the TT was just a Design success, a VW Golf in Drag.
The Second Gen TT was a better car but a worse design, the 3th TT is just a Tutti Frutti design.
The First quattro Concept would be a "much better car" then the TT, when it would be produced. 
Abandon ship? for what? good question.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

One of the nicest reviews of the TTRS is from Car&Driver a few years ago when they described it as "A reverse Porsche Turbo"and went on tho explain their reasoning for that.1.it had the engine hanging out over the front wheels,as opposed to the P TT with it hanging out over the rear wheels.2.The performance at that time ,[0-60 in 3.6sec with DSG] was [and still is] way ahead of a 911 Carrera 4S and closer to the 997 TT .So I have always regarded my TTRS+ as just that,and enjoyed the fact that it was much more reasonable to buy.Still the yen for a 911 is still there ,and really is the only ship I would jump to.New prices are WAY out of my reach,even here in Canada,but a low mleage 997TTS [would have to be an S,and they are more available,similar to C4S over C4]is possible.I live in hope
What else could attract me? AMG? no,been there done that,and feel that RS Audis are more rare and special.New ur-Quattro definitely but I don't see it,sadly.RS5 possibly,but would have to be lighter and faster than C63S Coupe,and of course new TTRS.umpkin:
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The new RS5 will be lighter with a 475 hp 3.0 V6 Bi-turbo engine., but it will also look like a face-lifted car instead as a new one.

Proof is here that it will be deadly boring again: http://www.worldcarfans.com/1151029100553/2017-audi-a5-returns-in-new-spy-photos


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> The new RS5 will be lighter with a 475 hp 3.0 V6 Bi-turbo engine., but it will also look like a face-lifted car instead as a new one.
> 
> Proof is here that it will be deadly boring again: http://www.worldcarfans.com/1151029100553/2017-audi-a5-returns-in-new-spy-photos


What about the poorman's Lambo,the R8,and the poor man's R8 the new TTV6? at least you can boast it is built on :laugh:the same platform as a Huracan,and that's one up on something based [originally] on a VW Beetle
With 475 HP it would be about as fast as my TTRS+
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It should not be that difficult for Audi (quattro GmbH) to give the TT RS wide wheel arches.
Basically it is just a small piece at the rear and new front fenders, both made out of aluminium.
The bumpers and side skirts can easily be made accordingly to fit the rest.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.quattroruote.it/news/fot...per_la_sportiva_dei_quattro_anelli_video.html


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

agreed on the wide part. They should make it wider as its a RS. They probably wont though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

R5T said:


>


I like this minus the audi emblem on the hood!


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

thats not official is it? just a rendering?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

milo said:


> I like this minus the audi emblem on the hood!


I believe regular Audi TT and TT-S MKIII come with the Audi Logo on the hood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/2016-audi-tt-rs-latest-spy-shots


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are still rumors floating around that the TT RS engine choice is still open.
The 2.0 TFSI engine is still under consideration.
The lightweight 4-pot engine give a much better steering response compare to the 185 Kg weighing 5-pot 2.5 TFSI engine.
For a more dynamic TT RS the 4 cylinder prove to be the better engine choice.
The 5 cylinder engine even weigh more then the old 3.2 liter V(r)6 engine.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> There are still rumors floating around that the TT RS engine choice is still open.
> The 2.0 TFSI engine is still under consideration.
> The lightweight 4-pot engine give a much better steering response compare to the 185 Kg weighing 5-pot 2.5 TFSI engine.
> For a more dynamic TT RS the 4 cylinder prove to be the better engine choice.
> The 5 cylinder engine even weigh more then the old 3.2 liter V(r)6 engine.


This has been discussed for some time.I love the sound of the 5Pot and it is an iconic engine.If understeer is reduced with heavier steering feel over what we have now then I agree that is a PLUS.
We still need at least 400 hp on the new base model,which will be 35 less than what I have now.[not to say I would not chip and tune it anyway] I hope for news early in the new year,I don't think we will see anything till then.
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweden wintertesting will be next for the next generation TT RS.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

R5T said:


> There are still rumors floating around that the TT RS engine choice is still open.
> The 2.0 TFSI engine is still under consideration.
> The lightweight 4-pot engine give a much better steering response compare to the 185 Kg weighing 5-pot 2.5 TFSI engine.
> For a more dynamic TT RS the 4 cylinder prove to be the better engine choice.
> The 5 cylinder engine even weigh more then the old 3.2 liter V(r)6 engine.


altough I would be sad for this solution (skipping the 5zyl)
for other reasons I could be happy.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/2016-audi-tt-rs-latest-spy-shots


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

R5T said:


> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/2016-audi-tt-rs-latest-spy-shots


Pretty nice info man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

BETOGLI said:


> Pretty nice info man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, pretty good comments too:laugh:


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking good! :laugh:


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

The news of the aluminium block can be interesting.
Need to have the delta-weigjt but it surely not avaioable now.
This if confirmed could turn back my interest in a used one "like new"
Thx for precious info.

Inviato dal mio D5803 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if the ACNA 6% discount will be applicable towards the purchase of the upcoming TTRS?

Was it applicable toward the purchase of the ’11-‘12’-’13 TTRS back in the day?

Thanks.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It look like the new TT RS will be introduced @ the Geneva Autosalon 2016, and customer deliveries start from week 44 - 2016.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Sweden wintertesting will be next for the next generation TT RS.


Porsches have been here this last week for winter testing ,in the mildest start to winter in years:laugh: a balmy -13C :laugh:
No pics yet of Svenske and the TTRS


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> It look like the new TT RS will be introduced @ the Geneva Autosalon 2016, and customer deliveries start from week 44 - 2016.


By the time it gets across the pond it will be 2017 and I may have got fed up waiting and gotten an RS7 Performance or an R8
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> Porsches have been here this last week for winter testing ,in the mildest start to winter in years:laugh: a balmy -13C :laugh:
> No pics yet of Svenske and the TTRS


There are already enough Audi's being tested there.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> There are already enough Audi's being tested there.


Indeed! did I even see a TT behind the A3 Cabrio? Hope the Spies get pics


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> Indeed! did I even see a TT behind the A3 Cabrio? Hope the Spies get pics


Yes, a normal white one, even without "S-Line".


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

R5T said:


>


That looks awesome. Anymore info? I would love to here some specs.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> Yeah, pretty good comments too:laugh:


LOL

And I really mean it; it's interesting how similar the TT, TT-S and apparently the TT-RS fifth Haldex system are, and amazes me that it seems that the differences between them are all related to programming.

Also, even the A3/S3/RS3 uses the same MBQ platform as the TT/TT-S/TT-RS, I thought that they had more differences between them; and by looking at the illustrations you uploaded they look pretty alike. The aluminum body is obviously a plus for the TT's for sure though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

not sure if that pic is real. That would suggest that the TTs and TTRS have different headlights correct? The LED bar doesnt seem to match.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

FastEddie7 said:


> not sure if that pic is real. That would suggest that the TTs and TTRS have different headlights correct? The LED bar doesnt seem to match.


It's a photoshopped TTS with the optional Xenon headlights.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TTRS introduction has apparently moved from March to April 2016, mening no introduction on the Geneva international motorshow.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> TTRS introduction has apparently moved from March to April 2016, mening no introduction on the Geneva international motorshow.


Thank you RST! Why do you think this is? would you like to speculate? Are they still ironing out kinks? surely all the important stuff is decided at this point.I think it is still the 5 cylinder.
Mac:grinsanta:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The reason could be the Nordschleife, it is getting big maintenance (Flugplatz), it could delay some tests Audi still want/need to do.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> Thank you RST! Why do you think this is? would you like to speculate? Are they still ironing out kinks? surely all the important stuff is decided at this point.I think it is still the 5 cylinder.
> Mac:grinsanta:


I like speculating. 

It could be a last minute change to the 2.0TFSI engine.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

R5T said:


> I like speculating.
> 
> It could be a last minute change to the 2.0TFSI engine.


I don't think it's going to be a 2.0T, even all the downsizing tendency. I recently read of the apparently soon to be released RS3 sedan which has the 2.5T engine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rumour has it, that the TT RS will get a new 5 cylinder engine with a light weight aluminum engine block, instead of the older Iron engine block used in de RS3.
RS3 sedan will also get the older iron engine block, like the sportback.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Rumour has it, that the TT RS will get a new 5 cylinder engine with a light weight aluminum engine block, instead of the older Iron engine block used in de RS3.
> RS3 sedan will also get the older iron engine block, like the sportback.


Now that I can believe,and it would be nice,if only they can get the Haldex balance better and put some feel in the steering it may get a mention from the reviewers in the same breath as a Cayman or even 911.It is such a practical sports car,has a hatch which C4S does not have,yes Targa has,sort of,Cayman does not have 4WD or rear seats.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

R5T said:


> Rumour has it, that the TT RS will get a new 5 cylinder engine with a light weight aluminum engine block, instead of the older Iron engine block used in de RS3.
> RS3 sedan will also get the older iron engine block, like the sportback.


Dear R5T
This potential news
Renews in my mind big interest on tt mk3 (probably an used one)
Now in addition to m3e46cs project
I've just added project in stereo sound from my current oem-sport exhaust on tt rs mk2 ul-funf

Happy happy xmas to R5T and all Funf-zyl fan and supporters

Ciao from italy

< sent with my Z3c & tOpatalk >


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

R-power said:


> Dear R5T
> This potential news
> Renews in my mind big interest on tt mk3 (probably an used one)
> Now in addition to m3e46cs project
> ...


Thank you my friend, i wish you the same.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rumor has it that the new TT RS mule with maximum load, needs only 10-11 sec for acceleration from 90-200 Km/H.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I still believe that with the rings in grill would look better, IMHO.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> I still believe that with the rings in grill would look better, IMHO.


Does that Quattro lip extend a la 991 TT and TTS?
One of the reviewers I watch is "The Getawayer" and one of his comments was interesting."The 3 best German engines are the Audi 5 Cyl,the Porsche flat 6,and an AMG V8" I have had the V8 and now the 5,maybe I should try the flat 6?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The New Alfa Romeo Giulia have also a lip extend a la Porsche 991 Turbo S.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> Thank you RST! Why do you think this is? would you like to speculate? Are they still ironing out kinks? surely all the important stuff is decided at this point.I think it is still the 5 cylinder.
> Mac:grinsanta:


Seriously speculating would be: that the most likely reason would be the prohibition in 2016 on the Valve exhaust's in Germany.
Audi could need more time to develop a NON valve exhaust for the car.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> Seriously speculating would be: that the most likely reason would be the prohibition in 2016 on the Valve exhaust's in Germany.
> Audi could need more time to develop a NON valve exhaust for the car.


Not quite clear on what you mean hereYou mean the baffles in the exhaust which are affected by the sport button,and if you have the ECU chip it keeps the baffles open?We all know a "straight through " exhaust is the best,with nothing disrupting the free flow of air out,but it is banned as it is too loud.
It does seem they are giving the new TTRS more focus and attention,whatever they are doing,which can only be good in the end for us who desire it.
Mac


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Attention Mr. R5T - Information Request*

So, any "awareness" concerning the front brake cooling/ducting capabilities of the new Mk. III TT-RS design?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> So, any "awareness" concerning the front brake cooling/ducting capabilities of the new Mk. III TT-RS design?


Difficult to speculate since the only official pic we've seen of a mk3 RS is the tail light.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

LongviewTx said:


> So, any "awareness" concerning the front brake cooling/ducting capabilities of the new Mk. III TT-RS design?


This is at the top of my wish list for the new TTRS


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> So, any "awareness" concerning the front brake cooling/ducting capabilities of the new Mk. III TT-RS design?


So far, it look like there will be ducting for airflow to the brakes.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> So far, it look like there will be ducting for airflow to the brakes.


How is this done currently? have to look under the front and see.I keep thinking of the GTR Track Edition with holes in the lower spoiler,or llkely there is another channel to the brakes from inside from the lateral holes in the front fascia.I hope CCB will be an option.
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> TTRS introduction has apparently moved from March to April 2016, mening no introduction on the Geneva international motorshow.


I am going to be in Scotland for the Open Golf in July so hoping there may be some around then to test drive:laugh:
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi TT RS to Get New All-Aluminum Turbo Five-Cylinder, OLED Taillights*

http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-tt-rs-to-get-new-all-aluminum-turbo-five-cylinder-oled-taillights/


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

R5T said:


> *Audi TT RS to Get New All-Aluminum Turbo Five-Cylinder, OLED Taillights*
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-tt-rs-to-get-new-all-aluminum-turbo-five-cylinder-oled-taillights/


dear R5T,
thx for keeping us updated !!!!

i renew
- good if alu-engine
- good for hi-tech light
(TT always new-tech promoter...)

i think could be in the future for me, but this time ONLY USED (altough i found myself in a fantastic way with this one brand new, sgrat-sgrat, hoping...)
but i'm in love with the potential brand new turbo+electric near-VLN style: the clubsport.
I think that if audi will produce it for reoad-legal use i can rent my son for that (and he will be pleased, just to drive that car)

Let us know development

ciao all


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7539874-TTRS-OLED-tail-lights-from-CES


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi Spied Testing New TT RS With Manual Gearbox.*










http://www.carscoops.com/2016/02/audi-spied-testing-new-tt-rs-with.html


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

That is unexpected and very very interesting.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Indeed it is ! I would still have the DCT as it is Quicker,cleaner,more economical,not to mention a lot more convenient for city driving.I love the roll cage and sports seats,but not those horrible 18" wheels.Good Nokian winter tyres though,my wife has those and they are excellent and good value.I have Michelin Pilot alpins on 19" Audo wheels which are a bit disappointing [compared to my Blizzaks on my C63]
RST,do you think Geneva is still a possibility? as they are obviously hard at winter testing now
Mac


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

as a fan of FUNF-ZYL,
i'm afraid of the sentence "could be 4 zyl about 400ps....."
hoping unpair engine will win this challenge.

Waiting for your updates dear R5T !!

PS:
in case TT 8J will be the last 5 zyl in the future I will do something like this in the video about my one.
H-performance + fantastic Rothe. Sound is amazing. 
Just to use in racetrack gentleman trackday for several years 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFBqQRWq_Yg
starting from 29' & 30''


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> RST,do you think Geneva is still a possibility? as they are obviously hard at winter testing now
> Mac


Nope, Geneva is out off the question, after winter testing there will be Nordschleife testing again in full production outfit, this is still a TT RS "Mule", not a TT RS pre-production and Geneva is next month.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Rats! thought you might say that,but I have to be patient,it will be worth the wait.Just think it is such good value for money and practical.RS3 may be tempting if we get it though.
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are still a lot of question marks about the next TT RS.

Will the next TT RS get the wider front wheel option like the RS3 have.
And if that option is available, will it mean wider front wheel arches. 
Will there still be the pop-up rear spoiler option. (i don't like fixed spoilers)

Further, i still think that all the TT RS mules had all just TT-S bumpers on, we haven't seen the TT RS bumpers yet.
And i would not be surprised to see the new TT RS in facelift trim, Audi did the same with the S1, A1 facelift came later.
I suspect that the OLED rear lights will be accompanied by new headlights as well.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i hope there is no wider front wheel option, that looks dumb having wider tires up front, besides, the TT cant fit 9" wheels just fine, the a3 i guess cant, this wider front tire was available on the old rs3 too

i ran 265's all around on mine, and i hope carbon brakes come, since they are option on rs3 but i havent seen them yet


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, a lot of questions pending to be answered! In my case I would like the wider front wheels options for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

tdi-bart said:


> i hope there is no wider front wheel option, that looks dumb having wider tires up front, besides, the TT cant fit 9" wheels just fine, the a3 i guess cant, this wider front tire was available on the old rs3 too
> 
> i ran 265's all around on mine, and i hope carbon brakes come, since they are option on rs3 but i havent seen them yet


I tried to squeeze 275's in but they fouled inside at the rear,so my Tyre man told me.I do love ceramic brakes.I am already speccing up my TTRS or RS3 with the must have mods [regardless of the stock numbers I NEED more power] 1.Chip 2.Downpipe.3. Sraight through exhaust.4.Carbon fibre intake.5.Bigger Turbo. So for $20-30000 over base price I can have a practical hatch sports coupe or compact 4 door sports sedan that will blow away anything short of a supercar:laugh:
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Or do you think I could squeeze the 4 Litre RS7 V8 in an RS3??:laugh:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://cars-2017.com/audi/the-audi-tt-rs-coupe-will-appear-in-2017/


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

We are getting there,the waiting is he worst thing,according to that new chart that surfaced it will come before the RS3.I am interested in the base HP and if a "performance" version will come also,or maybe later


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder what kind of ugly spoiler they will put on the back.
My choice would be the pop-up version, more stealthy.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

R5T said:


> I wonder what kind of ugly spoiler they will put on the back.
> My choice would be the pop-up version, more stealthy.


Noooo
Like our italian ROCCO Siffredi...
"Bigger is Better"
Aahhahah

Do not hide beauty altough the "function" may be done also with a smaller one.

< sent with my Z3c & tOpatalk >


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TT RS in the Wild.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

WOW,well done RST,and it is with a new RS5? and definitely the new R8 Spider
It has a fixed spoiler,like our current TTRS's
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes just the old TT RS spoiler used on the new one.
Also the TT RS exhaust is the same as the one used on the new RS3 Sportback.
Audi just using from the parts bin. 
Why develop new, if you already have useable parts on the shelfs. ;

294 kw (= 399,73 PS)
9 J 20 H2 ET 52 / 255/30 R20 92 Y


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

So is this base power output = 400? hope then for a plus with 420=new C4S at 2/3 the price at least
Mac


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

thought i would like it more. I have to say though, i find the wheels very ugly.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

madmac48 said:


> WOW,well done RST,and it is with a new RS5? and definitely the new R8 Spider
> It has a fixed spoiler,like our current TTRS's
> Mac


I think there will be a choice again, between pop-up and fixed.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

More Pics: http://www.autogespot.com/audi-tt-rs-2017/2016/03/11


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

With the front spoiler red and the grill black, the looks have improved a little, IMHO.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> With the front spoiler red and the grill black, the looks have improved a little, IMHO.


I really want to love it, but there's just something a little too massive looking about the front end - the silver pieces break it up somewhat, but I that creates other visual issues as well. Oh well. Maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)

dont like the silver.

seems that isnt that much 'umph' to go from a mk3 TTS to a TTRS.

next will either be a TTRS, used R8, or a Carerra 4.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I love my TTRS, but I'm not sure that's enough to make me get a new one.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I love its look! Pretty awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I love that the fenders are wider, as well as a huge front bumper and oval exhaust tips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

On the other hand IMO the new VW and Audi wheel designs are kind of ugly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Those wheels are GOD AWFUL!


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Is it me, but this TTRS is still running the TTS rear bumper no? Find it hard to believe that they would have a full exterior body running around with a TTS rear bumper. The ovals look horrible in that bumper for sure... Hope this is just the TTS bumper...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Is it me, but this TTRS is still running the TTS rear bumper no? Find it hard to believe that they would have a full exterior body running around with a TTS rear bumper. The ovals look horrible in that bumper for sure... Hope this is just the TTS bumper...


No, this is not a TT-S rear bumper diffuser, it is the final TT RS rear bumper diffuser.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://gtspirit.com/2016/03/17/2017-audi-tt-rs-new-spy-shots/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...ebut-this-month-rs-3-coming-next-year--report


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*TT RS Testmule crash Nordschleife.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBJbxmr7uRI


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Ouch.....
But better play hard crash hard 
Than park a sport car in front of a bar for an happy hour....

< sent with my Z3c & tOpatalk >


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe the rear wheel steering went wrong!:laugh:Any chance of that as an option a la 991-2? Love those rims,hope we can get them in matt black.
Do you think there is a chance of TTRS and TTRSPerformance coming out at the same time?[since they have gone to that rather than "Plus"] Personally I think it is stupid,implying that the normal car [RS6,RS7,RSQ3] doesn't have "performance"
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Come to think of it,"plus" is a bit stupid ,too,implying the others are "minus":laugh:


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Now that it's getting closer, any guesses on pricing?

Here's mine:

Base: $64K
Fully optioned: $74K

In the unlikely event they bring the roadster over, add about $5K to the above.


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

Balthazar B said:


> Now that it's getting closer, any guesses on pricing?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


This is the price from the ttmk3 official configurator??

< sent with my Z3c & tOpatalk >


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

R-power said:


> This is the price from the ttmk3 official configurator??


No, strictly a guess based on current pricing for the TT and TTS, and what I think Audi USA will estimate the market will bear for an even higher-performance TT. As well as how they _need_ to price it, given that they're unlikely to sell very many, to recoup R&D and manufacturing costs. I just don't know how many consumers will buy a TT RS, though, given intense competition at and below that price point from the likes of BMW, MB, Corvette, and a host of other carmakers, including Tesla. Yes, Audi has some differentiators in style and tech, but there aren't a lot of people who'll pay substantial premiums for those versus what are arguably much greater value propositions. But FWIW I would be strongly tempted by a TT RS in roadster form.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Balthazar B said:


> Now that it's getting closer, any guesses on pricing?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess a starting price of ~$61k.


----------

